# Sheephead



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

Any sheephead being caught under the bridge leading to Destin pass?


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

*OK guess not*

I have tried to get info from this forum several times and I geuss if your not a "regular" you get no info. Thanks for the sportsmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think it has nothing to do with being a "regular". Maybe just maybe no one on here has fished that bridge lately. But if you Wanna drive to pensacola I could tell you where the sheepshead are biting. Not trying to be a smart a** I'm just saying.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

yea not to many fishing that way...we mostly fish navarre to pickens, sorry we cant help...but pickens and pcola beach pier have been slaying sheepshead


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

jabo said:


> I have tried to get info from this forum several times and I geuss if your not a "regular" you get no info. Thanks for the sportsmanship :thumbsup:


I looked at all of your previous posts. It appears that people respond when they have the info you need, and they do not respond when they do not. .


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes the sheepies are thick on the bridge and the jetties...if you have live bait you should have no problem catching them.


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

Good point


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> I don't think it has nothing to do with being a "regular". Maybe just maybe no one on here has fished that bridge lately. But if you Wanna drive to pensacola I could tell you where the sheepshead are biting. Not trying to be a smart a** I'm just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Good point


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> yea not to many fishing that way...we mostly fish navarre to pickens, sorry we cant help...but pickens and pcola beach pier have been slaying sheepshead


Thanks, that gives me a good indication that they are over in destin as well


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

gulfbreezetom said:


> I looked at all of your previous posts. It appears that people respond when they have the info you need, and they do not respond when they do not. .


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jabo (Jul 24, 2011)

spencer618 said:


> Yes the sheepies are thick on the bridge and the jetties...if you have live bait you should have no problem catching them.


Awesome, that's what I was hoping to hear. The seas look like there going to be pretty rough but hopefully we can catch some time under the bridge. 
Thanks for the info!


----------

